

Tell HN: Scala + Play are easy, and I'm a PHP dude - petervandijck

My team is using Scala + Play. I'm not doing much programming, but I know some PHP, and I'll edit a Scala file here and there now and then to make some quick changes (a small logic change, some spelling correction, etc.). It's easy to read, easy to understand. The way Play is setup is easy to. I can also read the code to see what is actually going on, without having to ask the programmer "how this works".<p>I could never feel comfortable editing Java, or understanding what goes on there.
======
rjd
I've read some goods things, and did some personal research and came to the
same conclusion.

BUT I've been trying to get it working all week. Spent an entire day on it to
no avail. I can get scala running fine, I can get play running fine with Java,
but I can't get the two of them working together, I keep getting IO errors on
my PC, and missing library errors on my mac.

So I'd appreciate some links if your team has them incase I'm missing a step
on either machine. And I'm sure other here would appreciate it as well if they
want to try. I'm not quite prepared to give up just yet :)

Bookmarked myself I have:

Installation instructions:

play <http://www.playframework.org/>

play-scala site <http://scala.playframework.org/>

Installing scala on windows: <http://www.scala-lang.org/node/310>

Installing scala on windows: <http://just-thor.com/2009/09/02/installing-
scala-on-window/>

Installing Scala on snow leopard
[http://arvinderkang.com/2009/09/01/installing-scala-on-
snow-...](http://arvinderkang.com/2009/09/01/installing-scala-on-snow-
leopard/)

Installing scala on OSX <http://paradox1x.org/2009/06/very-quick-star/>

Installing Scala for .net
[http://hestia.typepad.com/flatlander/2009/01/getting-
started...](http://hestia.typepad.com/flatlander/2009/01/getting-started-with-
scala-on-net.html)

Scala tutorials:

Building a MUD [http://www.kotancode.com/2011/06/03/building-a-mud-in-
scala-...](http://www.kotancode.com/2011/06/03/building-a-mud-in-scala-
step-1-the-echo-server/)

Scala tutorial <http://scalabound.org/?p=323>

Scala for C# programmers [http://hestia.typepad.com/flatlander/2009/01/scala-
for-c-pro...](http://hestia.typepad.com/flatlander/2009/01/scala-for-c-
programmers-part-1-mixins-and-traits.html)

scala actors tutorial <http://www.scala-lang.org/node/242>

More on scala actors [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1251666/scala-actors-
rece...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1251666/scala-actors-receive-vs-
react)

~~~
rjd
After doing some reading it appears the main branch may be broken in github.
So I used an earlier version and it appears to work fine. Specificallyplay
framework 1.1.1 and installing the scala module 0.8

